# Family Life



## Shardy74 (Oct 6, 2008)

Could somebody please inform me how life is in Dubai for families. I have received an offer of employment to which i'm looking to accept, however my Children are young and im wondering if there is enough things out there to entertain them?

Also with-in the offer is accomadation either at The Springs or The Green, what are these areas like?

Cheers


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Shardy74 said:


> Could somebody please inform me how life is in Dubai for families. I have received an offer of employment to which i'm looking to accept, however my Children are young and im wondering if there is enough things out there to entertain them?
> 
> Also with-in the offer is accomadation either at The Springs or The Green, what are these areas like?
> 
> Cheers


Found this from an earlier thread and I'm sure PEOPLE could add more for young kids
Not found much out about the accomadation but I have heard Green's mentiond a couple of times which seems to be a popular place for the Brits

I'm sure you will get the advise you are looking for the more this is read


Boat trip around The Palm/The World? 
Wadi bashing? Dune bashing (either in a 4x4 or a quadbike)? 
Camped in the desert or on a beach? 
Had dinner in cafe overlooking the Creek? 
Ridden on an abra? 
Big Bus tours? 
Walked around Bastikiya and been to the museum?
Blue souq in Sharjah?
Watched the Camel Racing?


I could list many more


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

We live in Arabian Ranches, and there seems to be now more for the kids in the way of after school clubs, events happening etc, now that the temperatures have started to come down.

Life here is what you make it. If you are happy to sit indoors and watch tv, then sit indoors and watch tv, but, if you want to go out and explore all that Dubai and the neighbouring emirates have to offer, then off you go.

My girls are aged 13 & 9, and they have been here since July. At the moment they still can't get enough of the pool, they loved Karama (handbag heaven they called it), they enjoyed the beach, loved Atlantis water park, thought the dune bashing was a scream (literally).

You can't do everything all at once, but take your time and do it all. I wish we could have done this a few years back, but we are here now and loving it.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

You say your kids are young....

general consensus we got is that you will have lots to do... search this forum for references of children and family and you will find many threads - happy to help fill any blanks you have after that...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Found this from an earlier thread and I'm sure PEOPLE could add more for young kids
> Not found much out about the accomadation but I have heard Green's mentiond a couple of times which seems to be a popular place for the Brits
> 
> I'm sure you will get the advise you are looking for the more this is read
> ...


Hmmm. That was my suggested list of 'tourist' things to do....

Shardy74 - there is lots of info on the board about family life, but I will tell you that Dubai is generally agood place for families. Crime levels are low, so you need have no major concerns regarding theie safety to start with. The biggest downside is the cost of schooling.

There are numerous kids activities, at schools, at clubs and in the school holidays. You are close to beaches and deserts and there are several parks.

There are many families living in The Greens and The Springs.


-


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Shardy74 said:


> Could somebody please inform me how life is in Dubai for families. I have received an offer of employment to which i'm looking to accept, however my Children are young and im wondering if there is enough things out there to entertain them?
> 
> Also with-in the offer is accomadation either at The Springs or The Green, what are these areas like?
> 
> Cheers


Shardy74,

I live in the Springs and would say it's a good area for families and kids. Depending on which Spring you live, it's quite handy to walk to shops and schools in winter months, too hot in the summer. Our place is well presented with a good little garden but there is a large park area a stones throw away where all kids play in the evening. We haven't had any crime in our area, the kids play out on the street and our local supermarket is always full of families doing their shopping  There are swimming pools which you'll find in most places elsewhere.

I'm sure you'll find a lot of activities like other forum members have pointed out.

Good Luck


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Shardy74,
> 
> I live in the Springs and would say it's a good area for families and kids. Depending on which Spring you live, it's quite handy to walk to shops and schools in winter months, too hot in the summer. Our place is well presented with a good little garden but there is a large park area a stones throw away where all kids play in the evening. We haven't had any crime in our area, the kids play out on the street and our local supermarket is always full of families doing their shopping  There are swimming pools which you'll find in most places elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Hi teinesamoa

I have two kids and your post describes exactly the kind of environment I am looking for. I think you indicated some springs are better. Can you say which ones I am best looking at? My husband is coming over in Nov but I will wait as long as it takes to get things sorted (housing, schools) to make it as smooth a transition as possible.

Thanks again

S

Th


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

SusanHunter08 said:


> Hi teinesamoa
> 
> I have two kids and your post describes exactly the kind of environment I am looking for. I think you indicated some springs are better. Can you say which ones I am best looking at? My husband is coming over in Nov but I will wait as long as it takes to get things sorted (housing, schools) to make it as smooth a transition as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi there SusanHunter08,

Some Springs are better in their _proximity_ to certain shops and schools, although to be honest, all Springs are only a few minutes drive from all of the mentioned. Springs 1 & 2 are smack in the middle of the 2 mini malls and the biggest supermarket (Spinneys) of the area and Meadows International school. Dubai International school is also a few minutes away as well but I suppose that won't help unless the kids get places in these particular schools. If the kids want to walk/bike to school, that only happens in the winter months because it's too hot in the Summer so living in a Spring near the school would achieve that. One thing you have to be aware of are the quality of maintenance of the actual Villas, there are a few horror stories on the forum about plumbing/electrics etc. In this respect it just depends from Villa to Villa regardless of what Spring. The Villa next to us on our left hasn't yet rented out even though it went on the market a good couple of months before the one on our right (which has since been rented). The Garden is a mess and they have countless people in there hammering away etc I assume it's because it's not in the greatest of shapes 

When your husband gets here he will get a much better idea of areas etc. Tell him to give me a buzz if he'd like to just come through and have a look around the area etc (a bit Truman showish but comfortable )

HTH

gee, I say etc a lot huh? lol


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hi there SusanHunter08,
> 
> Some Springs are better in their _proximity_ to certain shops and schools, although to be honest, all Springs are only a few minutes drive from all of the mentioned. Springs 1 & 2 are smack in the middle of the 2 mini malls and the biggest supermarket (Spinneys) of the area and Meadows International school. Dubai International school is also a few minutes away as well but I suppose that won't help unless the kids get places in these particular schools. If the kids want to walk/bike to school, that only happens in the winter months because it's too hot in the Summer so living in a Spring near the school would achieve that. One thing you have to be aware of are the quality of maintenance of the actual Villas, there are a few horror stories on the forum about plumbing/electrics etc. In this respect it just depends from Villa to Villa regardless of what Spring. The Villa next to us on our left hasn't yet rented out even though it went on the market a good couple of months before the one on our right (which has since been rented). The Garden is a mess and they have countless people in there hammering away etc I assume it's because it's not in the greatest of shapes
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I really appreciate it. I am just about to tackle whole school places thing on Monday - wish me luck!! Do you know if kids can start school in the middle of term or do you have to wait until Sept? 

As for finding a villa, I am coming out beginning of Dec to have a look around so may try to catch up.

thanks again for your help.

Susan


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

SusanHunter08 said:


> Thanks for this, I really appreciate it. I am just about to tackle whole school places thing on Monday - wish me luck!! Do you know if kids can start school in the middle of term or do you have to wait until Sept?
> 
> As for finding a villa, I am coming out beginning of Dec to have a look around so may try to catch up.
> 
> ...


Hi Susan
Kids can start in the middle of school term without a problem. I only know details for one particular school EIS Meadows which is in the Springs/Meadows area but I think a few others follow the same term times and registration process. Here is the link Dubai Schools :: Emirates International Schools. There are 3 terms Summer (Sept - Dec) Winter (Jan - April) & Spring (April - Jun). You'll need to download the aplication form and it'll list the requirements and paperwork needed etc. I know that the decision for January intake will be done by end of November. Your little boy will probably be in Grade 2 (he's 6 right?) and I think there are a few limited spots there. Unfortunately Grade 7 (Your daugher's class) is full but she can go on the waiting list and you'll know by November if she's succesful, as is the case with many other schools. Other more experienced forum members with children have pointed out that because places in schools are so hard to come by you may not have a choice but I'm sure most schools are friendly and will cater hopefully to most of your kids needs. 

Here's a few links to some schools to start off your search, but I'm sure you'll find tons!

DIA - Dubai International Academy
Taaleem
BSME: British Schools in the Middle East
Dubai schools

Good luck and it'll be lovely to catch up with you when you arrive


----------

